# Frunk bag



## rlb4 (May 22, 2018)

Are there any reasonably priced 1 piece frunk bags? I see 2 piece sets for about $100 but no 1 piece bags. I have seen a few 1 piece bags outside the US but they were pretty $$$ and that was before shipping to the US. I like the 1 piece over the 2 piece as you will be able to get more usable space.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This is the only thread I've seen on the subject. Two-piece, and > $100.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/custom-luggage-frunk-and-trunk.7184/


----------



## rlb4 (May 22, 2018)

Thanks. I saw that one. The only 1 piece I've seen is from outside the US and was close to $200. Not really worth it to me since the frunk is really a last resort if really need more luggage space. You could probably get an inexpensive carry on that is a pretty close fit for much less $.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you looking for luggage or a cooler type?

Our forum sponsor @EVANNEX has frunk coolers that are reasonable priced

https://evannex.com/collections/int...tesla-model-3/products/frunk-cooler-for-tesla


----------



## rlb4 (May 22, 2018)

TrevP said:


> Are you looking for luggage or a cooler type?
> 
> Our forum sponsor @EVANNEX has frunk coolers that are reasonable priced
> 
> https://evannex.com/collections/int...tesla-model-3/products/frunk-cooler-for-tesla


Thanks. Looking for luggage. Not needed immediately though. I wonder why no one makes a single bag for the frunk. Mostly see 2 piece sets.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'd expect a loaded one piece would be heavy and harder to carry. Something that big would probably need wheels. 
I think that most people would put "stuff" in the frunk and luggage in the back.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

rlb4 said:


> Thanks. Looking for luggage. Not needed immediately though. I wonder why no one makes a single bag for the frunk. Mostly see 2 piece sets.


Ok. The only drunk luggage I'm aware of is the Oscar and Hamish set others have mentioned. I have a set and I can say they're high quality, yes they're not cheap


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

You don't need a luggage bag that's made specifically for the Model 3 frunk. Tesla says that the frunk will fit any carry on luggage, so buy any carrier or bag that you want that advertises it can be used as carry on. I've been using a wheeled luggage carrier for the last 2.5 years in my frunk that was stated to fit in carry on. I can't remember how much it cost me, but was probably around $40 at Walmart. It fills most of the frunk except for a small space to one side (where I keep a portable jump starter in its own pouch).


----------

